# True Temper frame tubing decal from 1980s Somerville Fat Chances



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Does anyone know where I might be able to locate one of these True Temper frame tubing decals that came on the Somerville Fat Chance bikes (85-89?)?










It will be for a future repaint.
Thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Tall order dude.

I suppose you could try True Temper. They had some older 'chicken hawk' decals for my Slingshot.

Not sure if they stock decals that old though...


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Tall order dude.
> 
> I suppose you could try True Temper. They had some older 'chicken hawk' decals for my Slingshot.
> 
> Not sure if they stock decals that old though...


Hey Rumpfy, I figured that it was a shot in the dark but I'm just trying to keep it real on the VRC board by throwing out a curve ball :thumbsup: 
Where is True Temper for me to even try to contact them?


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

I contacted True Temper for just that very decal a few months ago and did manage to get someone there to send me some. Sadly all he sent was an aray of newer tubing decals. I was pretty specific on what I was looking for and since those were all he sent I assumed they no longer had any. I might still have the reps email if you want it.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

jack lantern said:


> I contacted True Temper for just that very decal a few months ago and did manage to get someone there to send me some. Sadly all he sent was an aray of newer tubing decals. I was pretty specific on what I was looking for and since those were all he sent I assumed they no longer had any. I might still have the reps email if you want it.


Jack,

Could you kindly PM that person's e-mail address to me? Did you use a photo as a reference? If I can locate them I'll try to get you one too. What bike are you looking to put it on?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

could you maybe have a sign shop reproduce it for you? I'm sure there are a few folks who can use one, especially over on fatcogs. I know I can use one for the Fat Team Comp SS conversion Mainlyfats just sold me.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

IF52 said:


> could you maybe have a sign shop reproduce it for you? I'm sure there are a few folks who can use one, especially over on fatcogs. I know I can use one for the Fat Team Comp SS conversion Mainlyfats just sold me.


I have not really had much luck with repro decals, but maybe I should take this topic over to FatCOGs for some more focus? Over there though it seems that people only want "YO EDDY" decals and not many people seem to just want plain old "FAT CHANCE" decals or even "WICKED" decals let alone this particular one which was on a lot of bikes in the mid/late 80s way before the Mass Flag decal one...BTW how is that Team Comp SS conversion going for you? I almost bought that one but the timing wasn't right. It's a cool old school meets new school ride though!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone have the True Temper decal contact info? I need an OX platinum decal for my Explosif.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Matt played down the frame a lot. The powder isn't the best I have seen, but then powder usually doesn't look as good as wet paint anyway. He made it sound like it looked like poop and it doesn't. It is kind of a shame he had the brake bosses removed from the fork, but such is life. I'll use it rear brake only for a while or maybe stick a generic Tange on it until something else comes up.

The BB shell issue may be a bit of a bother over time, but he sent a Mavic and a Stronglight BB with it so I at least have something to start with. I mentioned it to Rody when I dropped the BREW by his shop and he said to bring it by when I am back over there. I personally think threads can be cut if you know how to use a tap. I think whoever tried to cut threads just tried to muscle through it and ruined the Campy cutter. I'd like to save the shell just because it has the serial number on it. Worse case Rody cuts it out and replaces it. Maybe he can ream and sleeve it or something, who knows.

I'd like to put correct decals back on it at some point. That said the Jen Green head badge looks really nice too.

As I piece it together I'll post up over on fatcogs. Right now I'm knee deep in house projects and figuring out what to do with that Ibis SS. I've got Paul stoplights on the rear right now and am waiting for a Mafac cable stop since the original cable stop was removed in favor of V brakes. A ubiquitous King headset of course, though I wish I had an early one without the name all over it.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> Anyone have the True Temper decal contact info? I need an OX platinum decal for my Explosif.


Now that may have been one of the decals the TT rep sent me. I'll know more in a few days.

Fatmikey : I didn't save his emails however I may still have his business card. Give me a few days, maybe a week, to get unpacked and I'll get back to you....and mechagouki.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

jack lantern said:


> Now that may have been one of the decals the TT rep sent me. I'll know more in a few days.
> 
> Fatmikey : I didn't save his emails however I may still have his business card. Give me a few days, maybe a week, to get unpacked and I'll get back to you....and mechagouki.


:thumbsup: thanks Jack


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

IF52 said:


> Matt played down the frame a lot. The powder isn't the best I have seen, but then powder usually doesn't look as good as wet paint anyway. He made it sound like it looked like poop and it doesn't. It is kind of a shame he had the brake bosses removed from the fork, but such is life. I'll use it rear brake only for a while or maybe stick a generic Tange on it until something else comes up.
> 
> The BB shell issue may be a bit of a bother over time, but he sent a Mavic and a Stronglight BB with it so I at least have something to start with. I mentioned it to Rody when I dropped the BREW by his shop and he said to bring it by when I am back over there. I personally think threads can be cut if you know how to use a tap. I think whoever tried to cut threads just tried to muscle through it and ruined the Campy cutter. I'd like to save the shell just because it has the serial number on it. Worse case Rody cuts it out and replaces it. Maybe he can ream and sleeve it or something, who knows.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a cool project it was worth it for the Jen Green head badge alone and I hope Rody can get it working for you. I'll be sending an old Fat City frame to Rody for some work soon, I think he has the best retro renovation skills since he appreciates the old school vibes and knows the new school technology!

Let's just figure out how to get True Temper decals!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

FMNYC - Can you use the one on the frame? Maybe steam it off of something?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

bushpig said:


> FMNYC - Can you use the one on the frame? Maybe steam it off of something?


Bushpig-That actually is the one from the Fat Chance Trials frame  I tried to peel it off via a heat gun to save it for after the repaint and it just came apart, apparently the decal was 2 layers and the clear top layer came off and I was left with this part, which is now just stuck on a sheet of paper. I was able to salvage the US Flag decal and it now sits proudly on the seat tube of my 1984 Fat!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh -


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Mike,

If you've salvaged the decal, I can scan it into a vector format and reproduce it.

Chance of finding a NOS one is going to be a bitter titty.

cheers,

rody


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Tall order dude.
> 
> I suppose you could try True Temper. They had some older 'chicken hawk' decals for my Slingshot.
> 
> Not sure if they stock decals that old though...


dang. I had the same luck as jack Lantern and was told that they would send me those decals and I got a variety of the new ones. Strangely enough I also need them for my slingshot....

Did you happen to scan any of those chicken hawk decals?
if so could you send/post a scan?

thanks
Erik


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rody said:


> scan it into a vector format and reproduce it.


You can do this? Just scan, or autotracing it in Illustrator?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Ameybrook and Rody:
The decal probably isn't straight enough to scan to reproduce it, the image from above (and now below) is a scan of my actual "removed" decal  I'm no techno artist so if anyone else has those skills and time to waste...?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rody said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you've salvaged the decal, I can scan it into a vector format and reproduce it.
> 
> ...


Rody,

I misread your posting, I do have the decal it's stuck to a piece of card stock, so I can send it to you along with my frame!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Ameybrook and Rody:
> The decal probably isn't straight enough to scan to reproduce it, the image from above (and now below) is a scan of my actual "removed" decal  I'm no techno artist so if anyone else has those skills and time to waste...?


This any good for you.....................










It's not perfect, I only have so much time to idly tinker with the image, but i'm sure once it's scaled down and printed it will be hard to tell from the original. If you do get Rody to make some for you (from my modified image) would you mind sending me one? :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> This any good for you.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, That's amazing! 

I just fixed it up a bit more on the edges:










When I get my 85 Fat Chance re-done by Rody, I will see what he can do about recreating this decal from your nice work, so please PM me your e-mail address and I will exchange info with you about getting you one of these!

THANK YOU!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> :thumbsup: thanks Jack


Well, here's what the TT rep sent me. Let me know if anything here works for you.

Sorry Fatmikey, I didn't save his biz card. Good luck to you...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's the one I need - in the spotlight, let me know what you want for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> That's the one I need - in the spotlight, let me know what you want for it.:thumbsup:
> 
> It's yours, just PM me your addy and I'll mail it off...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Jack, you are a star!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

jack lantern said:


> Well, here's what the TT rep sent me. Let me know if anything here works for you.
> 
> Sorry Fatmikey, I didn't save his biz card. Good luck to you...


Jack,
That's OK, I think that the best route at this point would be to try to have the original one reproduced using the nice touch up job that mechagouki did:










While we're on the subject, I looked through my decals and came across this one, which I've never even seen on a bike:








It's a custom True Temper-FAT CITY CYCLES "Designed by Chris Chance" signature decal...I forgot that I had it, but I'm not even sure what frame it is meant for...has anyone ever seen one on a frame?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone have any spare True Temper eagle head stay decals in white?


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

gm1230126 said:


> Anyone have any spare True Temper eagle head stay decals in white?


I have a 5" set in black and a 9" set in white. These would be too big for seat or chain stays though. They'd work on a seat tube.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes it appears as though my originals were the 5" in white.


----------

